# Why do I piss everyone off?



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, it just seems like on average, I routinely piss off or irk people. I wouldn't say in a way, where I'm bullying or harassing and causing seriously emotional harm, or anything like that. In fact, I am generally quite accepting and open to diversity and other people; but for some reason, my way of being and opinions quite routinely piss other people off 

Is it really so wrong to have an opinion or say what you think and be honest? because, often times that usually all that I do. Otherwise, I am generally polite and respectful. 

To me, it almost seems like most people are just prissy, and self entitled and cannot handle a different viewpoint; or that THEY themselves are not as respectful or as open-minded as I am (again, almost fear to even say this, as I will inevitably attract a swath of hatred and resentment for uttering something like this. Why? I have no idea) 

I almost feel like I might as well have wanted posters of my self everywhere; but being such a Mc-badass of free-thought. It just seems like, in a world where everything has already been made up for you, thinking is discouraged. Unless, it falls very neatly into pre-established models of viewing the world.


CRAZY THOUGHT I HAD TODAY: If objectivity is the highest form of rational and understanding of the world; why then is different outlooks and views on reality so outwardly discouraged; or society and the world is so quick to label something or somebody as "abnormal" "maladjusted" or even "mentally ill" when in fact, this itself is actually unrealistic, and subjective? because for something to be truly 'objective' it has to be open to regular assessment, and even forms of dissent; and the fact that we don't fucking know why we're here, and that it's logical and realistic to acknowledge that there are different ways of looking at the world; or you're basically infringing on a level of bigotry. 

I mean, I think it's basically goes: God, politics, and THEN science. (not always in that order exactly; but...)

I think people cling to tyranny, and order, because they cannot handle their own mortality.
(everything is beautiful but everything dieeeeeeeees)


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I am generally polite and respectful.
> 
> most people are just prissy, and self entitled and cannot handle a different viewpoint; or that THEY themselves are not as respectful or as open-minded as I am
> 
> ...


1. It sounds like you hold your own opinion in high esteem, while looking down on the viewpoints of other people. And from how you describe others, I find it unlikely you actually come off as polite and respectful. 

2. A lot of the time, people don't want to talk about politics/religion/whatever. If you're constantly pushing these types of topics, it will irritate people.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

It's normal, it happens when I try to defend Donald Trump :laughing:

People really think the guy is a nazi, I just think he has a strong personality and gets misinterpreted when say things in a rush


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

JayDubs said:


> 1. It sounds like you hold your own opinion in high esteem, while looking down on the viewpoints of other people. And from how you describe others, I find it unlikely you actually come off as polite and respectful.
> 
> 2. A lot of the time, people don't want to talk about politics/religion/whatever. If you're constantly pushing these types of topics, it will irritate people.


Not really, I don't think so. Again, I'm just pointing out an observation. If my experiences with the world hasn't been such as this, I would have never resorted to acting this way. I'm just adapting, that's all.

See that's the thing though, it's just life. "most people don't want to talk about religion/politics" whatsosever" But even though it's touchy to most, it's basically at the core and center at most things. You know, I get pretty tired of being told that my feelings don't matter whatsoever because they're so "subjective" and then 'objectivity' is constantly being hoisted as the epitome and only way that a person can or should think like; meanwhile, anything that I think about or care about doesn't matter that doesn't exist into the all knowing void of OBJECTIVITY. And..."_THE WAY THAT THINGS ARE. BECAUSE THEY JUST ARE THE WAY THE ARE_"(commonly used term) 

Is anyone else not aware of the rampant hypocrisy that exists within our society? that's basically all I'm reacting to; or just mirroring. Ha ha ha ha. It's retarded.


I don't mind being wrong, or someone pointing it out. In fact, I YEARN FOR IT. But unfortunately, anything besides frivolous small talk is too much these days; and I should mold all my opinions into the right/objective, and 'proper' way of thinking. 

How can anything be entirely objective if the means and external parameters of the world that it is being measured by, if the facts and details of that external world are not completely adequate or being represented fully or accurately enough?

Oh and sorry, but privilege is oh so very real and apparent; but only if you're _not. _Unfortunately,since politics and religion make up the very fabric of human society; much of what we says often is related or reflects this in some way. 

Much of the world, especially a certain segment of the populace, freely and obligingly walks around unaware of, and often speaking and expressing very privileged opinions and thoughts that they typically are not aware of. In fact, there whole very world is made up of being that privileged few; and to them, that is the fabric of their reality. 

When you're not, it is oh so very glaringly apparent, and they often don't like "us" or people like me. So you see, I am simply the alternative and mirror to that blighting privilege.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Felipe said:


> It's normal, it happens when I try to defend Donald Trump :laughing:
> 
> People really think the guy is a nazi, I just think he has a strong personality and gets misinterpreted when say things in a rush


Yes well, he says what he wants, I guess.

I just want fucking honesty at this point. I WANT FUCKING HONESTY. NOTHING IS REAL; I GET TOLD "MY OPINIONS ARE TOO MUCH" I'm "TOO OPINIONATED" I'm rude, well you know what, fuck all of you. I'm sick of living in a fake polystyrene fucking world full of manicured Styrofoam plasticine fake everything.

"*I'm drunk? Yes, I'm drunk! I'm supposed to be drunk! Why aren't you drunk? This is Carver. He left a piece of his liver on the table every time he wrote a fucking page. If I need to be drinking gin, who the fuck are you to touch my gin, man? Listen, you fucked with the period, you fucked with the plot so you could have the best lines, you leave me the fucking tools that I need! Oh, come on people, don't be so pathetic. Stop looking at the world through your cellphone screens. Have a real experience! Does anybody give a shit about truth other than me? I mean the set is fake, the bananas are fake, there's fucking nothing in this milk carton, your performance is fake. The only thing that is real on this stage is this chicken. So, I'm gonna work with the chicken.*"


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Also, I don't just speak about "opinions" I speak about or use "facts" and then I work from there, and try to add what I feel the best response or opinion on those "facts" would be; but unfortunately, reality is just an opinion I suppose.

An opinion, within a opinion, within a opinion. BECAUSE EVERYTHING IS JUST AN OPINION, RIGHT!? oh shit, I don't care about politics. Fuck it, war, famine, disease? what's that? you mean that we might not be safe and should all be more cautious and on guard for suspicious evens and strange behavior? oh shit man, your fucking opinions are shit man. Shit, refugee crisis, overseas? that might have something to do with our country and might certain the very fabric of our country and liberty?

OH FUCK THAT SHIT MAN. FUCK POLITICS. FUCK RELIGION. FUCK YOUR OPINIONNNSS.

_OOOOOPIIIIINIIIIIIIIIONNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSssssssssssss



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
_

OH SHIT, LET'S NOT JUST GET CARRIED AWAY NON, AND STRAP OURSELVES INTO OUR LITTLE SAFETY SEATS, AND PUT OUR SAFETY HELMETS ON, AND JUST WATCH WHAT THE SCREEN SAYS. OH LOOK, IT SAYS "STAY CALM. *THINK OBJECTIVELY*. *THINK OBJECTIVELY.* *THINK OBJECTIVELY*"



YAY, I'M IN MY LITTLE SAFE AREA, AND SAFE SPACE NOW. NOTHINGS GONNA HURT ME CUZ I'M OOOOOBJEEEEEEEEEEECTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

*i'm a fuckin aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssshoooooooooooolllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Virgo (Jun 21, 2014)

I think you answered your own question. 

Good job. All it took was a little more thought. XD


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Virgo said:


> I think you answered your own question.
> 
> Good job. All it took was a little more thought. XD


That I'm more then a little indignant?

I love Wally, btw


----------



## jamaikaii (Jul 27, 2014)

I piss people off because they are serious and i'm not
They (seem) to go in defense mode and thinks i'm attacking them when i'm not attacking them

Maybe you open up to quickly? I do


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

You come across very hyper and intense.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, I don't know who you are. I don't recall even reading a post of yours before now, which kinda blows my mind since you've been a member for three years. Name change, perhaps several? I'm kinda bad at remembering forum interactions for the most part to be honest though ._. Meep! Regardless, I would venture to assert that I've not once been pissed off at you. I'm 99.5% sure of it!


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

sprinkles said:


> you come across very hyper and intense.


yes i am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you have a problem with that!!???


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Ace Face said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I don't know who you are. I don't recall even reading a post of yours before now, which kinda blows my mind since you've been a member for three years. Name change, perhaps several? I'm kinda bad at remembering forum interactions for the most part to be honest though ._. Meep! Regardless, I would venture to assert that I've not once been pissed off at you. I'm 99.5% sure of it!


Yeah well, you're kind of different yourself I guess.

You don't remember me at all? CloudySkies, GhostShadow, MeteorShadow, #Meteoric Shadows


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> yes i am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you have a problem with that!!???


Know what else is hyper and intense?


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

sprinkles said:


> Know what else is hyper and intense?


Well, if you replaced the anger with horniness, and had the dog on the woman's leg instead of her arms, you'd get the right idea.


Btw, you should really center your sig please; it's just so off. And while your at it, resize your avatar, please. It could be bigger you know?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Well, if you replaced the anger with horniness, and had the dog on the woman's leg instead of her arms, you'd get the right idea.
> 
> 
> Btw, you should really center your sig please; it's just so off. And while your at it, resize your avatar, please. It could be bigger you know?


No.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

sprinkles said:


> No.


Why? it would look so much nicer. Who has like this big sig, and then all the way off to the side like that? it looks off. It's irksome. Like, ew. Just blah.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Why? it would look so much nicer. Who has like this big sig, and then all the way off to the side like that? it looks off. It's irksome. Like, ew. Just blah.


I have no reason to change what doesn't bother me.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

sprinkles said:


> I have no reason to change what doesn't bother me.


you suck


----------

